# Határozd meg milyen faj!!!



## Eryka94 (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok!
Ezt a témát azért készitettem, hogy felmérjük, kinek mekkor tapasztalata van a madárhatározásban, ha kimész egy tóhoz, vagy csak a parkba, vagy a kertebe, tudd, hogy mit látsz . Én minden héten felteszek egy képet egy madárfajról, amely fura pózban van, és várom a helyes megoldásokat, egy hét után megadom a helyes választ, és felsorolom mind azokat akik helyes választ adtak. A képeken Kárpátmedencei fajok találhatóak, tehát elég közönségesek.

Na, lássuk is az első fajt:


----------



## liber ogoj (2011 Április 9)

Közönséges vadruca tojók,hm? Tőkés réce,na.


----------



## Eryka94 (2011 Április 9)

Nem, nem az! Várok más ötleteket!


----------



## janotutu (2011 Augusztus 12)

Szerintem tojó fütyülő récék


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 12)

Szerintem kanalas réce tojó.


----------



## twerti (2013 Április 5)




----------

